#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Ayutthaya Guest House, Naresuan Road

## dirtydog

Ayutthaya Guest House on Naresuan Road Soi 1 is probably one of the most famous low end places in Ayutthaya to stay at, the room I looked at was 350baht per night and was quite unusal, this room the toilet was seperated from the bedroom by a 1.20cm high wall, which I think is a great idea if you want to carry on a conversation with your loved one while taking your morning dump.
Mainly the rooms have to share the communal toilets and shower areas which looked a bit ropey to me, but don't worry, next time I shall get the pictures of them, those rooms start around 150baht per night  :Smile: 

At present they have the builders in so obviously I gave it a miss as I know how foking noisey bloody builders are.

The nice thing about this place is that you write your own bills for drinks and food, so you could have a really cheap night out there if you wanted  :Smile: 

Again this is another take your shoes off outside the guest house and leave them in the bar type place, but the bar is quite nice.

The only bad thing is that the rooms are made out of plywood, so expect to be woken up at first light  :Sad: 




*Ayutthaya Guest House;*
Address,12/34 Naresuan Soi 1,
Ayutthaya  Province.
Telephone; (035) 232 658

*_merged by dirtydog_*

Well I actually got to spend a couple of days at Ayutthaya Guest house this week, they have 2 buildings next to each other, now if your clever and need your beauty sleep like I do you want to stay on the ground floor of the left building, this is made out of nice concrete which is a pretty good sound proofer, if you want to get woken up at 6am then stay upstairs in the wooden section.
It is true about the bar and restaurant letting you run a tab and also recording the tab yourself, it was quite tempting to get pissed there and forgetting to add my drinks to the tab, but alas I had too much work to do.
Anyway when I went back there I asked for the 250baht fan room with it's own toilet, that's when I found out they had the 2 buildings, so off he took me to the other building and showed me a 300baht room, but I got to admit I did want the 250baht room just to get a picture of the toilet, alas it was already booked so they gave me this room for 250baht, they had hid the aircon remote away so I couldn't use that  :Sad:  it was actually pretty good, nice and clean, 2 nice big bath towels, cable tv, all in all real good value.

Guest's you do need to be a member to view the video's on this board.





Outside seating area.



Proper concrete rooms.



The bar and restaurant area.





My bathroom, cold water only.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Here is a nice video of one of the other rooms at Ayutthaya guest House, now they keep telling me these rooms are 400baht per night, I think if I was paying that I would be a bit disappointed due to there being no hot water, ok I admit the water pressure is great and you have to be extremely careful with the bum spray as you could cause yourself an injury.

----------


## buadhai

I'd hate to be too looped and walk into that checkerboard shower stall. But, I guess they're just carrying on the theme....

----------


## RandomChances

I had an Air-con room without the air con ( they kept the remote) in the concrete bit but with shared shower for 150 last time I was down there. As it was only for one night I did'nt really mind. The shower was great one of those ones with a really big shower head and as DD says the water pressure there is really good. 
Can't fault the place for location/price.

----------


## Roc

I hear they keep it very clean. :Smile:

----------

